# Taylor Swift - Long Pond Session Wallpaper (x1)



## Devilfish (27 Nov. 2020)

Guckt euch The Long Pond Studio Sessions an, es lohnt sich! :WOW:



​


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2020)

Nettes Walli :thx: dir


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2020)

danke danke danke


----------



## frank63 (28 Nov. 2020)

Mein Hintergrundbild für heute oder länger. Danke Dir.


----------



## Brian (28 Nov. 2020)

:thx: für die verträumte Taylor :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Haribo1978 (1 Dez. 2020)

Sehr schön! Danke!


----------

